
Meet the new wave of activists making feminism thrive in a digital age - zoowar
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2013/jun/01/activists-feminism-digital
======
draugadrotten
If you want a picture of the future, imagine a woman in high heels stamping on
a man's face — forever.

In 5-10 years, feminism has won. Women are the primary breadwinners and
providers of >50% of American households[1]

Then what? Women dominates, and the rule of Men with Logic has been replaced
with the rule of Women and Emotion. Feminism is flawed - it is a train crash
in slow motion.

Kids, remember where you read this first. In 10 years you'll read it again.
And again.

[1]
[http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7a185746-c869-11e2-acc6-00144feab7...](http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/7a185746-c869-11e2-acc6-00144feab7de.html)

